

Logic cognition, are you quick and/or accurate? - pieceofpeace
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2009/11/04/are-you-a-cognitive-miser/

======
pieceofpeace
This ability is what differentiates smart thinkers. Many of us just can't
think meticulously when making important decisions under pressure.

